# So many mods...and why?



## Petrus (24/6/16)

Hi Guys. 
My journey is quite simple, starting off with a Twisp, then the Kangertech Subox Mini up to date. Back to the question. Yes some guys think one mod is enough but I love so many flavours and every mod,atty and build is dedicated to give me the best results, and trust me it works and it works damn well. I hope you enjoy a vapalous weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (24/6/16)

This is exactly what happens when an attempt to find a smoking alternative (with hopes of losing nicotine and smoking habits) becomes a hobby. Some vape to kick the habit and you will find that these folks keep one device that work for them, others (like majority of us on here) have no intention to quit, hence the array of devices... or thats my theory at least.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Modulas (24/6/16)

Hehe, I'm picking up my 2nd mod today - for this very reason.


----------



## moolies86 (24/6/16)

My 3rd mod for the week shipped today  anybody know of any VA(vapeholics anonymous)meetings Must resist the urge to buy I'm pretty sure i should be sorted for a few months tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)

Would love to expand my mods but only the one mod and one tank. Wish I had the finances to buy more  so badly want to buy more and more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

@Petrus, I have dedicated 1 device per flavour and also 1 atty per device. 
Busy with some routine maintenance.
Clean atty's and ready all the devices.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/16)

i am a monogamist 
i somehow dont see the use of multiple devices for myself. now im not bashing they guys out there that has many...it works for them.
luckily for me, just one device is fine (my bank account thanks me every day)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/16)

PeterHarris said:


> i am a monogamist
> i somehow dont see the use of multiple devices for myself. now im not bashing they guys out there that has many...it works for them.
> luckily for me, just one device is fine (my bank account thanks me every day)


I tried the one device in December.
Sold all my mods and used one only. 
Worked well for a month.
I'm happy where I am at the moment and I just need 1 more mod.

I have a desk mod and a car mod and a bedside mod. 
Also a mod that's always ready when you run out the house in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (24/6/16)

Christos said:


> I tried the one device in December.
> Sold all my mods and used one only.
> Worked well for a month.
> I'm happy where I am at the moment and I just need 1 more mod.
> ...



And a 1pm mod, and a 2pm mod, and a 3pm mod, and a 4pm mod... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Petrus (24/6/16)

I so love this forum and community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (27/6/16)

Great thread @Petrus

I think its great to have different mods and setups for different flavours
I like having a few flavours on the go
More setups can mean a bit more hassle sometimes but i think its worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/6/16)

Just keeps it interesting. I usually travel around with 2 setups, different mods and tank/drippers. Each setup with different juice.

I like to alternate every few days. I have no preference, I will sqounk one day, drip the next and fire up a commercial coil tank the following. Variety is the spice of life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (27/6/16)

Can see both points of view here, whatever works is all cool. I run 3 mods, whenever I feel the need for a new mod/tank (frequently) I pass older stuff to my son or friends. This may appear to be very generous but is in fact a cunning plan to keep the missus from complaining I have more gear than I actually need. I have to admit that this plan has not been as successful as I originally thought it would be.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (27/6/16)

My only problem with carrying two devices for the day is that it becomes a hassle, you gotta have two mods and their distinct flavor and end up walking around with a man-bag full of goodies which then again is so easy to steal


----------



## DrSirus-88 (27/6/16)

Yup - hobby it has become.

Currently have 4 devices with 7 different tanks and 2 drippers. The FOMO kills me in this game. 

Noisy cricket - dedicated just to my Dotmod Petri. 

Wismec RX200 - Aromamizer with pistachio ice cream by @Paulie 

Sigelie 213 - Ijoy tornado with apricot jam doughnut/vaporesso with strictly XXX by @Oupa 

UD Balrog - goliath V2 with white lion or again the Vaporesso with XXX or VM4 

All winning set ups. Those are my frequent carry arounds l. unfortunately I don't use all my tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/6/16)

Aaaaah yes the money pit of vaping... gotta love it!


----------



## stevie g (27/6/16)

After spending 15k+ over the years on vape gear I'm happily settled on 2 devices.

REO
IPv d2 + aromamizer 

I have no inclination to upgrade anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (27/6/16)

Sprint said:


> I have no inclination to upgrade anymore.



i have said the same thing many times before over the years . vaping is revolving so we need to aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------

